#   -     ?

## -

!
  +  .

        (-2  -6-1).     -     (,    ). 

      (     - ),     .

   ( -  ):       ?  (    ): !   !

 , 1)         (  )       ? 2)  ,            -?

    ,     !

----------


## minavi

,       .     .     -      .

----------


## alexbukh

: -2, -6-1, -6-2, 
-6-3,    .

----------


## -

-6-2  -6-3    :Frown:  

    ..     "   - ".   -   ...

  -.

minavi:  !   !    ,          ?

----------


## 2010

,    .

----------


## snushka

?
    .    ,   ?

 :          ?

----------

> ?
>     .    ,   ?
> 
>  :          ?


           ,   .

----------

> ( -  ):       ?  (    ): !   !


    ,     -      .  -    ,  .

----------


## -

: , , .      ,         ....    !

----------


## stdio

> :          ?


    -   .    ,  -       .          -.      .

----------


## scorpi2939

?  ?   ?      ?
   (4 .)

----------


## KomOlga

> ?  ?   ?      ?


  ,   ,   ,  (    ,    ),   -  (  )   .,        .

----------


## pomidor

.         .     ,   ?

----------


## .

*pomidor*,       .   ,      :Wink:

----------


## niks35



----------

> 


. 
 "     " -  .

----------

!     .    .   ,       -   .   ?

----------


## Fjedor

> *pomidor*,       .   ,


  ,  ,         .       ,    ,          ( ,    ),      . , , !

----------


## stdio

?

----------


## Fjedor

,   .    .

----------


## Vas'ka

"-" ,          . 
    ,  "    - ".
 , ""  -  ,        .
,    "",  "".
*: "    ".
**  :          ,  "  "   .  :Smilie:

----------

,    "   ,     ,    "...   !          ((   ...
,         ,  ,    ?

----------


## 27

1 ,      2-    ,    9    ,   ,       ,        ,     ( ,   ),     1    ,        ,     ,      ,    2  (   ,   ),       9  ,      1 ,    ,       ,   ,         ,     2-,     (   ),       ,  .    3    ,    .        ,  ...        ,  ... ..

----------


## hiker

> !     .    .   ,       -   .   ?


   ?    , ,   -   

 :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> -   .   ?


,  ! 
    xxx-xxx-029045.     30.000.
 ,    . , 5.000.
 : *25.000*.
*2-* .
     11.01.2011.
     12 (  ).
 - 19  (   ,   23.02 - ).
 :
-  9.00  17.00 ( 13.00 -14.00),
  9.00  16.00 ( 13.00 - 14.00).

  : [12 + 19] x 7 = 217 .
 1     ,   4.
  "" *213*.
   60 . 
*5*  (   ,                       ).
    213 x 60 /5 = *2.556* .
 ,    -2: 3.
,    2556 x 3 = *7.668*.

 :   *17.332*   ?

P.S.        1-  ?

----------


## .

*Fjedor*,         .
    .         .

----------


## Fjedor

,  15.000.     200.000 . ,    7.668,           .

P.S.    ?    ...

----------


## .

> ,  15.000.    200.000 .


 ..   ,  7,5%     ?    :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

2-2,5%.

----------


## Gold fish

> ?    , ,   -


  :yes:     ,  ...      ...  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> ..   ,  7,5%     ?


    ,        .




> 2-2,5%.


 .  5.000     .       "".

P.S.        *pomidor*, **  *Vas`ka*,           ?

----------


## .

-  :Wink:

----------

> ,        .
> 
> 
>  .  5.000     .       "".
> 
> P.S.        *pomidor*, **  *Vas`ka*,           ?


       ;     ,    ( )     .

----------


## Fjedor

> -


    .                .

----------


## Gennady

*     .* 
3-5 .    *--- +        ++ * 
** ,   ,-  **. 

**   , ,  , .
   (*)*. -. 
       - * ,   .*
       .

      ,      .     -  -   .       .

----------


## .

*Gennady*,          :Wink:    ,     3  (  , -2  -6-1)   ,     1 .   . 
,     ,    ?



> -  ,   .


  :Frown:

----------

?    .   100  .

----------


## .

1000

----------

! :Razz: 
.

----------


## .

,     ?  100 . 1000 -

----------


## Vas'ka

:      ""  ,     ?
**         -      .
          :       gosuslugi.ru (   -     )   ,      ( )?
 ,           .

----------


## Fjedor

"" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gennady

,     ,   ()   ,      ,   , .  
3-5 .       .

* :* -   -,          ...   .         .       .

----------


## Gennady

> *Gennady*,


  90% -   ,             .          .

----------


## Gennady

*    "" .*
 ,     .

* N 4-* (    2010 ).
** : 
**  **        .
** : 
      .

* -1*  (    2010 ). 
**  -   ,       ,   1 -    ,    ,          -1 .
**  - ** .     -       . ->    *-2*  ,   -1.
  -  .

----------


## Gennady

*,     *  
. 9 . 15  N 212-,     6  2009 . N 871, . 10     N 4-

.9 . 15  N 212-,     12  2009 . N 894

** ,       .    - 1 .   1          - *!!*!.

----------

> :      ""  ,     ?
> **         -      .


  ,          ,  .





> :       gosuslugi.ru (   -     )   ,      ( )?
>  ,           .


 -   -        .  -   -  /  ;     . .

----------

.       :

"         5%   ,  ,    " ..     13 000 .  2010 . ,       : 13 000 * 5% = 650 .?

,     ,         -  (..   )       ?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## stdio

> 90% -   ,             .          .


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Gennady*,   .      :Wink:       .
,       .          .



> 3-5 .       .


  ,   ,      ,       :Wink: 



> : -   -,          ...  .


      ,     .    . 
   - ,   ,           :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,         -  (..   )       ?


    , -  ,   ,  ?

----------

> , -  ,   ,  ?


!   ,  . :Redface:

----------


## Fjedor

: "   ?".     : "       ?".

----------


## Riffraff

-    ,     . 
  70    ,      (     9  )    : !    ,        :Smilie: 


 10  17, "  ",     .     16.     21  22  ,     .  25.       "     ".      : "   ?".       .        9  .      70    ,    .       .   16     ,  .

----------

> : "   ?".     : "       ?".


     ,    .      .     ,       ?

   1,5   ,    20 . .

----------


## .

.       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1,5   ,    20 . .


  : *2*  ,  ,  .

----------

> ?


 ,    ,    .    "2.1.     "   01.01.2010 | 31.12.2010,     ?

----------


## .

-   .     .
    ,    .   -    -  ,   .

----------


## oba5

?
        -     ?

----------


## oba5

> ,    ,    .    "2.1.     "   01.01.2010 | 31.12.2010,     ?


  -  ,         .

----------


## .

> -     ?

----------


## Miro

.      ,  30.12.2010          -1,       (   ) 1 ,          ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.
      ?    2  ?

----------


## basovamarina

!  -2      (  ) 1-:  ,    ! 2-:    ! 1-:   ,      ,             ....    -     .  ....   ,

----------


## .

:Wink:         .

----------


## basovamarina

.....            ,      ?

----------


## .

*basovamarina*,    ,          .
  ,   .     ,    ,

----------


## Miro

> .
>       ?    2  ?


  ,   2      ,     ...     )))   1   )     ,    ......... :yes:

----------

,  20 .  , -2       !   !!!   :War:  ,  ? 1 000 .?

----------


## .

,    .
        ?

----------

.

      ?  ?     .

----------

> .
> 
>       ?  ?     .


 ,  ,     .

----------


## Gennady

> *Gennady*, ,       .          .


  ,     -  ,       .    ,            3  2009 . *N 12-13741/2009*
**  **   03.01.2007   **  ......

----------

,    ,     -! !!!   ,  -  !       , ,   "    -   ", , ..  - !  ,  .     6-1  -2 -    ?     ,    :Frown: (

----------


## .

> 03.01.2007


    .       .            ,       :Smilie: 
**,        .     .        ,        .

----------

,       : -2 (2 .), -11 (2 .), -6-3  -6-1 ( 2 .), -6-2(3 .)          .       .

----------


## .

** ,       1   .      .

----------

,      ,      .

----------


## .

.        .

----------

..!        !    ,   - "    ",   ,  ...,    ?!  -  ,   : -2   6-1,        !

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

> ,     ,   ()   ,      ,   , .  
> 3-5 .       .


      100 . - .

          ,  3-5 .    .

*.*,       , , , , 28-,  ,     (-:?

    :



> 1


, ,  



> : "   ?".     : "       ?".


 ,   ?  5   ?  , .
 ,   .   .

----------


## .

212-



> 5.                    * 1*   ,     ,  ,     ,        -     .


 27-



> 5.  ,      ,      ,    , *   1 * ,     ,   :


 ,      .   1  -2  .



> ,   - "    ",   ,  ..


   ,         ,      , :    4  () 2010.

----------

,  .  ,      :       -  ()   ?    2009,     ,    .   ,..     ...

----------

.    ,   ,..,    " (), , ,  " ,     .  .. - !

----------


## .

.         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

> 212-
> * 1* 
> 
>  ,      .   1  -2  .


    . -, " 1 " -  ,  1-  . ,       "",       .    ( ).




> ,  .  ,      :       -  ()   ?    2009,     ,    .   ,..     ...


**,    ,   .    , -,     .    ,   ,     . ,     ,              , ,    .     (   ,         )    .

----------


## minavi

> : *2*  ,  ,  .


   ,  ,     1       1         (    ),      .   .
  ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> . -, " 1 " -  ,  1-  .


  .



> ,       "",       .    ( ).


    .      ,       "  1 ".  -2   .     - ,   . 



> ,   ,     .


  ,       ,         .     , , ,    ,           .         .

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

> .
>     .      ,       "  1 ".  -2   .     - ,   .


     ,    .
  ,  , , ,   .

 : http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_informatio/



> ( , , ,   ),      ,      ,       ,    1  ,     .
> ...


, ,  ,    . ...




> ,       ,         .


  .   ,        - ,             (   ?),          .      .

         ,            .   ,   .  ,   2009    ,    " " .

      (  ),      . .




> , , ,    ,           .         .


 ,        .      ,      ,  ,   .

----------

( )...    .    .    ..!    1 ,    : -2   6-1,    .  1  -   . , , ,     :   (01.03.),    :Smilie: ),       -2,   (   )     6-1.         (!): " !   1 ,     680 ,     26 ".     -2  (     ),     6-1       .    -       26 ?!   - "!"......

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

> -2  (     ),     6-1       .    -       26 ?!   - "!"......


, !     !

----------

.    ,       ,     ,   "     ?!",    "  "     ""...

----------


## Fjedor

> (!): " !   1 ,     680 ,     26 ".


 !  10.000       ! :yes:

----------


## nsk

Vladimir_Petrov, ,   )) Fjedor,   ,     ,  ,      ,     () ,    .    , ,     -   ,       ,      :Wink:  .

----------


## .

> ,     -


 ,      :Smilie:    -2

----------


## ..

!         -        ( ),      ,  -2          -2 (     ). !    ..        2  4        ""...            ..           -           (   )... :       ,       ,      ...     ?    2  .....            ???         ....

----------


## Fjedor

?      1 .

----------


## .

*  ..*,         .     ,    
      .      ?

----------


## ..

> *  ..*,         .     ,    
>       .      ?


      ,    ?     ?     :Frown: ((( 

Fjedor,     (  )     ?    ???    ?             ?

----------


## .

http://www.russianpost.ru/rp/servise...lug/trackingpo    .

----------


## .

!!!   ,  "" - 28.01.2011 
    .. ,          ,         ? ?

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

*  .*

----------


## .

> *  .*


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
     (     ),     ()                   :Smilie: 
   !  :Smilie:

----------

11     -                .
             : 
             27 .5 .11   212 5 .16.
              !
         -     .                 !    -      ...

----------


## .

**,   ,    ,          
,  ,   .    .     ,         :Frown: 



> 


      ?

----------

